# Aggressive, Sick Male Rex Rat - Canada, BC - KELOWNA.



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

This ad was posted to the Kelowna Castanet Classifieds.

For sale by: ShaylaJade

FREE
Phone: 250 765 4850
Date Posted: August 3rd 2010

''My rat turned 1 in May. I bought him from a local pet store but I am unable to care for him now that he's gotten really sick and aggressive. I don't know what's wrong with him, he's losing hair and does NOT like to be around people anymore. I can barely feed him or change his water without being bitten.
I used to be able to play with him ALL the time.
If you have any use for him or are experienced with rats, PLEASE contact me.
You pick up - I do not have vehicle
Ask for Shayla 2507654850 or 2508018843''


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Is he in a HAMSTER cage?! If I could, I'd go get him, but I'm on the other side of North America.


----------



## pyro_boi (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, it looks like one of those Crittertrail things I used to keep mice in forever ago. *facepalm* And look at the bedding. No wonder he's sick. 

I'm right there with you, hansloas... We're just too darn far away. I hope somebody can help him and get him away from that person before he dies. :'(


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah that looks like a tiny hamster cage. Is that pine bedding? I wasn't completely sure. Poor rat.

I'm in the area and trying to find a placement for this boy. I do not have the quarantine space for him at present time.


----------



## EdieBird (Apr 9, 2010)

He's such a pretty boy! I hope you can find someone to take him. :'(


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh no....Ema thats not Pine thats Cedar D:
10x worse then Pine.
I usually dont like when people post ads, but this is horrible that rat needs help.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Kiko said:


> Oh no....Ema thats not Pine thats Cedar D:
> 10x worse then Pine.
> I usually dont like when people post ads, but this is horrible that rat needs help.


Cedar  Poor boy, I bet the aggression is just because hes sick too! Hopefully we can save this boy. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## pyro_boi (Jul 19, 2010)

Good luck, Ema! My fuzzy kids and I are all rooting for you! :'(


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here's my take on it. Badly taken care of rat, probably mites (losing fur) and most likely hormonal aggression, which is easily taken care of with a neuter. He just needs a chance!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

he looks in the picture like he might be a poor rex? would explain the losing fur.. but yeah, the red chips are definitely cedar.. it might be a pine/red cedar mix, i've seen those before. if i didn't just drain all my cash for a concert less than a month ago i'd offer to take him D: but a neuter would kill me and i'd rather not take in a sick rat if i don't know if i can 100% treat him. hopefully someone else can though  in the meantime, could someone perhaps call up that girl and let her know what she could do in the meantime to improve his health?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Aggressive, Sick Male Rex Rat - Canada, BC - KELOWNA. **UPDATE***

Yeah I was thinking the hair loss was from him being a poor rex too. The ad didn't even mention he was a rex... so she may not even be aware. 

I contacted the owner but somebody has already stopped by to pick him up  I am trying to get their contact details.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Aggressive, Sick Male Rex Rat - Canada, BC - KELOWNA. **UPDATE***



ema-leigh said:


> Yeah I was thinking the hair loss was from him being a poor rex too. The ad didn't even mention he was a rex... so she may not even be aware.
> 
> I contacted the owner but somebody has already stopped by to pick him up  I am trying to get their contact details.


let's hope it was a pet owner, but my heart doesn't think so. :'(


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Aggressive, Sick Male Rex Rat - Canada, BC - KELOWNA. **UPDATE***



lilspaz68 said:


> ema-leigh said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I was thinking the hair loss was from him being a poor rex too. The ad didn't even mention he was a rex... so she may not even be aware.
> ...


aw shoot... we can only hope D:


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

If you get him back, I can take him in.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nekopan said:


> If you get him back, I can take him in.


Fingers crossed. You rock Nekopan!! ;D


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh no!

that poor boy D:


----------

